# Help?



## ChrisMitchell (Jul 8, 2013)

My aunties GSD recently got pregnant while playing in the park with another GSD.The owner of the boy is now saying he's entitled to half the litter.Is this true?


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

It was an accident. Absolutely not. And even if it weren't, he would have no rights to the litter...unless he's planning on splitting the costs of vet visits and treatments for the bitch and puppies. No way. I'd tell that guy to kick rocks...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, he's entitled to nothing unless there was a stud contract or breeding agreement that spells it out.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Of course if she wants to sell the pups with AKC registration (if the sire and dam are registered) than she may have to work with him in order to get him to sign off on the litter registration. If she is just going to place them as unregistered dogs than, no, she does not owe him anything.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow.... "playing in the park" with another GSD resulted in pregnancy. Obviously it was a planned litter? Why would the owner with the female in heat have her out in a public place without supervision? Does the owner of the boy know the work and money involved in whelping/raising a litter until they are ready to go?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are the laws different in the UK?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

If only accidental pregnancies worked this way we wouldn't have the fatherless child epidemic of today lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Good point-guess its be careful what you wish for-lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sorry, to the OP. I missed that you are in Scotland.


----------

